# Aussehen von LL Rüstungen in HDRO



## Moritz17 (6. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend,

es ist zwar schon etwas spät zur stunde, aber da ich mich zur zeit in den USA aufhalte geht es von der Zeit noch.
Erstmal werde ich (wie in letzter zeit üblich) entschuldigen falls es schon ein Thema dieser art gibt. Ich hoffe nicht, habe die Sufu
benutzt und nur das Thema "Was würdet ihr an HDRO ändern?" gefunden. Ich hätte da meinen Beitrag zwar reinschreiben können,
würde so aber nicht die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen die ich mir Erhoffe bei meinem ersten erstelltem Thema. 

Also erstmal zur Thementitel beschreibung, da sich viele wundern werden was ich mit LL meine. 
Ich mein hiermit das Aussehen von Rüstungsgegenständen im Levelbereich 1- sagen wir mal 30. (Mit einigen ausnahmen)

Ich habe mich heute mit einem Freund im TS über das Aussehen von Rüstungen im LL (Low Levelbereich) unterhalten. 
Am ende dieser Diskussion sind wir uns dann einig geworden das die LL Rüstungen in HDRO doch ziemlich (wie soll ich es beschreiben)
naja, nicht so dolle Aussehen. Ich mein damit das es manchmal nicht nach einer Rüstung Aussieht sondern mehr nach einem Bedlacken (über den ein Multy Color Farbtopf ausgegossen wurde) in dem man Römischer Diplomat spielen kann. 

Wir testen zusammen gerade WAR an, und man muss eines diesem Spiel lassen, auch wenn es keine Stabilen Server hat, die Rüstungen einiger Klassen sehen schon Hammer aus, oder auch in AOC was ich selber nicht gespielt habe, aber ein paar Screenshots gesehen habe. Im späteren Levelbereich in HDRO ändert sich da ganze und die Rüstungen sehen nach was aus. Ich sage nicht das alle LL Rüstungen so aussehen aber die meisten tuen es doch. Ich würde mich also freuen, wenn uns Turbine mit ein paar neuen Rüstungsset für level 1-30 in einem Patch überraschen würde.

Also was haltet ihr davon? würde gerne eure meinungen hören.

Gruß
Moritz

Ps.: Ich entschuldige mich für mein grausame Rechtschreibung. Zu meiner eigenen Verteidigung ich bin ein Legastheniker und versuche so gut wie möglich der Deutschen Rechtschreibung zu folgen.
Ausserdem hoffe ich damit wieder mal ein Thema zu eröffnen, dass sich nicht mit Neueinsteiger fragen befasst. Auch wenn es das in einem bestimmten Weg tut. Für alle Neueinsteiger  "Der Herr der Ringe Online"  ist das beste Online Rollenspiel auf dem Markt .PUNKT. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.

DANKE!!!


----------



## Vetaro (6. Januar 2009)

Das mit den Rüstungen hat einen simplen Grund. Es ist ähnlich wie mit der Sache mit den Kundigen: Auf Level 10 sind Kundige halt irgendwelche Leute die mal n paar Bücher gelesen haben, untertrieben ausgedrückt. Magie ist etwas sehr besonderes. Auf level 50 können Kundige den Blitz einschlagen lassen oder die Kraft der Ents herbeirufen, die dann den Gegner einstampfen. Sie können - wie Gandalf - mit Schwert und Stab kämpfen. Diese Kundigen haben es sich erarbeitet. Sie sind etwas besonderes geworden, rein von der Lore her gibt es nur wenige Ausnahmekräfte wie sie.

Und so ist es auch mit den Rüstungen. HdRO ist ausdrücklich ein Spiel, in dem man _nicht_ die Gefährten, also eine Gruppe von Helden spielt. Man spielt normale Bewohner Mittelerdes.
 Ein Charakter auf Stufe 10 ist kein Held. Selbst Stadtwächter haben bessere Ausrüstung als sie. Auch die hergestellten Rüstungen - und davon sprachst du wohl bei "Rüstungssets", also Kleidung die _visuell_ zusammenpasst, spiegelt das wider: Das sind Ausrüstungen für ganz normale Leute, die eben in der Lage sind, einen Bogen zu benutzen und dabei die richtige Person zu verwenden. Oder die sonstwas können.

Doch auf diesem Weg zu den höheren Leveln bewährt man sich. Die Charaktere werden langsam aber sicher Ausnahme-Persönlichkeiten. Helden, wenn auch eine andere Sorte als die der Gefährten. Und entsprechend steigert sich auch der visuelle Wert: Meiner Wächterin sieht man ihre Fähigkeiten an. Sie hat diese ganze Reise hinter sich gebracht.


WAR handlet das ganze völlig anders - sie müssen auf ganz andere Arten von Lore achten und andere Überlegungen machen. Dort gilt diese Erklärung nicht. Das ist aber kein Besser/Schlechter-Wettkampf sondern eine durchdachte und nachvollziehbare Entscheidung der Entwickler. Genau wie bei HdRO.


Edit:
Achja, bezüglich Outfit-System: Zusammen mit dem System wurden ja auch kosmetische Kleidungsstücke, die man für niedrige Preise normal bei Händlern kaufen kann, eingeführt.

 Diese zähle ich allerdings nicht als Rüstungen: Dabei handelt es sich um überwürfe und anderes, und das sind noch die kriegerischsten Ausrüstungsstücke. Sie sehen also an sich völlig okay aus, aber es sind eben eindeutig keine Rüstungen. 

Das sind hauptsächlich also völlig Kampf-unabhängige Kleidungsstücke, die für Jedermann gedacht sind, und sowas muss man sich natürlich nicht erarbeiten.


----------



## Flixl (6. Januar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Tharasala (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorredner nur anschlissen, ich sehe absolut keinen bedarf für eine überarbeitung der Rüstungen in diesem Bereich und auch Sets sollte es da nicht geben, wie Vetaro bereits sagte sollen die sich verdient werden und das erfordert eben erstmal das man zu jemandem werden muß. Allgemein ist das Rüstungsdesign in Lotro, in meinen Augen, perfekt. Sollten sie jemals anfangen so einen Mist wie WoW oder WAR zu produzieren reicht mir nichtmal mehr das Outfittersystem, den ständig solche Rüstungen an anderen zu sehen täte bereits weh. Zu WoW wie auch WAR mag ein abgedrehtes Rüstungsdesign passen, auch wenn es mir selbst nicht gefällt, aber zu Lotro paßt es definitiv nicht. 

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## Nimble (6. Januar 2009)

@Vetaro
Diesmal muss ich sagen. "Ich hätte es nicht besser ausrücken können". Der Post sagt eigentlich schon alles. 

Aber mal abgesehen von all den Gründen. Ab Level 15 ist es bereits möglich, eine Kleidung über der Rüstung zu tragen. Und somit ist einem kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Mein Hüter-Twink sieht mit Level 25 schon recht beindrückend aus und wer sich nicht entscheiden kann, hat immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Kaufhäuser in den Hauptstädten nach Zierwerken abzuklappern. Da gibt es schöne Zierkleider zum kleinen Preis.

Man muss also keinweswegs auf dem niedrigen Level wie ein Lump aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Nimble


----------



## Grashrak (6. Januar 2009)

@nimble

diese stufe 15 voraussetzung für das zierwerk-system gibt es nicht mehr, also man kann auch schon mit niedrigeren stufen mit diesen schönen sachen rumlaufen.

grüße


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Januar 2009)

Um kurz den Vergleich mit Age of Conan anzuschneiden: Hyboria ist nicht vergleichbar mit Mittelerde. Da geht alles einen Tick harscher zu und deine Rüstung ist quasi deine Lebensversicherung. Dementsprechend machen die bereits schon relativ zu Beginn des Spiels etwas her, auch wenn du faktisch in noch krasseren Lumpen startest als bei HdRO. 

Und WAR... naja, ist ein Thema für sich. Da läuft jedes Kanonenfutter mit unheimlich wertvollen Rüstungen rum, was komplett unlogisch ist. Ich glaub, die meisten Designentscheidungen dort werde ich (obwohl ich früher, als der White Dwarf in Teilen noch in schwarz-weiß erschienen ist selbst das Tabletop gespielt habe) nie verstehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (6. Januar 2009)

Hehe, bei uns in Deutschland wars dann schon früh und nicht mehr spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wunderschöne Post von Vetaro sagt dazu eigentlich alles. Hier schliesse ich mich vorbehaltlos an.

Was aber ist im neuen Jahr mit den Leuten hier los? - Vetaro macht den längsten Beitrag den ich wohl jemals von ihm gesehen habe und Knurrbauchs Post ist ebenfalls für seine Verhältnisse extrem lang geworden. Ich finds schön, kann ich endlich mal wenig schreiben..hihi  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimble (6. Januar 2009)

Grashrak schrieb:


> @nimble
> 
> diese stufe 15 voraussetzung für das zierwerk-system gibt es nicht mehr, also man kann auch schon mit niedrigeren stufen mit diesen schönen sachen rumlaufen.
> 
> grüße



Gut zu wissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (6. Januar 2009)

also gerade wenn ich an AoC denke fühle ich mich da bei HDRO besser versorgt, die handvoll stoff-fetzen mit denen man dort herumläuft wird doch nur deshalb nicht als störend empfunden weil genug tätowierter frauenbusen aus den lederjäckchen heraushängt.

bei HDRO stört mich allerdings weniger dass die rüstungen im unteren levelbereich nicht "toll" oder "beeindruckend" aussehen, sondern dass sie so hässlich sind. die wenigsten sachen sehen nach gewöhnlicher preiswerter ausrüstung aus, ich fand es z. b. relativ schwer einen nahkämpfer so auszustatten wie man sich einen kettenhemd-tragenden kriegsknecht halt vorstellt. kann sein dass ich durch DSA ein wenig verwöhnt bin, aber mir sind das einfach zu viele ornamente, merkwürdige schnitte und grausame hutformen.


----------



## arieos (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab in WAR ne Feuerzauberer auf 40 gespielt .. und bis 30 - 35 sah der aus wie der letzte Penner. War hat keine schicken Rüstungen.Ab RR 45 gehts so einigermaßen los, aber irgendwie sehen die WAR Helden recht erbärmlich aus. Das war für mich ein risen Minuspunkt. 

Zu Lotro .. tjo, Vetaro hat´s exakt zusammengafaßt.


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Januar 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Was aber ist im neuen Jahr mit den Leuten hier los? - Vetaro macht den längsten Beitrag den ich wohl jemals von ihm gesehen habe und Knurrbauchs Post ist ebenfalls für seine Verhältnisse extrem lang geworden. Ich finds schön, kann ich endlich mal wenig schreiben..hihi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oooh, na warte du! Das kriegste bei Gelegenheit wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharasala (6. Januar 2009)

> sachen sehen nach gewöhnlicher preiswerter ausrüstung aus, ich fand es z. b. relativ schwer einen nahkämpfer so auszustatten wie man sich einen kettenhemd-tragenden kriegsknecht halt vorstellt. kann sein dass ich durch DSA ein wenig verwöhnt bin, aber mir sind das einfach zu viele ornamente, merkwürdige schnitte und grausame hutformen.


Genau darum geht es ja und das sprach Ventaro an, diese Ausrüstung muß man sich erstmal verdienen. Und ein kettenhemd ist alles, aber sicherlich keine preisgünstige Ausrüstung, das war weder im Mittelalter so, noch in DSA (wenn Du es schon ansprichst). Ein Kettenhemd war etwas für Leute die es sich leisten können, entweder man war eben ein Adliger, und möglichst kein verarmter Landadel^^, oder man hat etwas erreicht wodurch man es sich eben verdient hat, bzw es errungen hat. Allgemein zieht hier nicht der vergleich zu DSA, sicherlich kann man hier einen Krieger bereits von beginn an mit einem kettenhemd ausstatten, aber das liegt an seinem Stand den er dann bereits zum "Spielbeginn" hat. In Lotro jedoch starten wir alle als kleine Lampen.^^

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## Bartholom (6. Januar 2009)

jetzt lass uns doch keine rosinen picken, wenn ich genug geld habe um ein pferd und ein grosses haus zu kaufen dann kann ich mir erst recht ein kettenhemd leisten - nur gibt es da eben keines was auch so aussieht. das hemd war eh nur ein beispiel mit dem ich versucht habe darzustellen was mir in etwa fehlt.


----------



## Cyberflips (6. Januar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> oooh, na warte du! Das kriegste bei Gelegenheit wieder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharasala (6. Januar 2009)

@Bartholom

Dann hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden, ich dachte es ging explizit um den Breich von Level 1-20. (vorher sind eigentlich auch weder Pferd noch Haus im Ansatz realisierbar^^) Trotz allem meine ich bereits das ein oder andere nette Kettenhemd gesehen zu haben, kann mich aber auch täuchen, ich für meinen teil bin ja zufrieden mit dem Design.^^ 

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## Lorghi (6. Januar 2009)

Vetaro hats auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Ausserdem möchte ich noch anmerken, daß es nicht unerheblich zur Motivation beiträgt, die Rüstung eines hochleveligen Chars zu sehen & zu denken: "So ne schöne Rüstung, ich freu mich schon auf stufe 60". Ich finds toll zu sehen, wie die Rüstung meines Wächters Stück für Stück besser aussieht, so das man ihm sein Vorankommen auch ansieht.
Im Übrigen muss ich dem TE allerdings recht geben: Zumindest manche LL Rüstungsteile sehen.....doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man denke nur an diesen bekloppten Mittlere-Rüstung-Helm in Form eines Bärenkopfs, den man als Belohnung für eine "Alter Wald" Quest bekommt (wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Mein Elb-Jäger sah aus wie ein Bösewicht aus Sailor Moon & noch nie zuvor hab ich mit soviel Freude ein Equip-Teil ausgeblendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharasala (6. Januar 2009)

> man denke nur an diesen bekloppten Mittlere-Rüstung-Helm in Form eines Bärenkopfs, den man als Belohnung für eine "Alter Wald" Quest bekommt (wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Mein Elb-Jäger sah aus wie ein Bösewicht aus Sailor Moon & noch nie zuvor hab ich mit soviel Freude ein Equip-Teil ausgeblendet wink.gif


Darin werden vermutlich nur Jäger rumlaufen, da man ihn für eine Klassenquest bekommt.^^

Gruss
Tharasala


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was wirklich doof aussieht sind wirklich nur die Helme... aber die sehen irgendwie allesamt (1-60) ziemlich bescheuert aus (meiner Meinung nach aber es gibt natürlich immer ein paar Ausnahmen) ^^ Deswegen trage ich auch keinen bzw. ich blende ihn aus oder Trage Kapuzenumhang um das schäbige Ding auf meiner Birne nicht mehr sehen zu müssen... alles andere ist so perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atajualpa (6. Januar 2009)

Ich finde, dass die mittlere Rüstung und schwere Rüstung meist schon ab Level 35 sehr gut aussieht.

Ich als Kundige kann da selbst mit dem neuen "Radiance"-Set nur neidisch auf die Waffeln und Wächter kucken, weil ich finde die Roben sind zu 90% einfallslos und sehen gleich aus. 
Bei den neuen Sets haben sie wenigstens ein paar neue Muster hinzugefügt, aber am Aussehen der Rüstung kann man leiderimmernoch nicht das Level meines Charakters erkennen, was ich leider sehr schade finde.


----------



## Ilunadin (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn es niemanden stört,dann schieb ich gleich mal eien Frage ein bezüglich des kleidungssystems.
Kann ich als barde beispielsweiße ein kettenhemd anzeigen lassen oder geht da nur das,was ich auch so tragen könnte(früher oder später).Und wie eieht es mit Klassengebundener Ausrüstung aus? Kann ich diese für das aussehen verwenden?


----------



## Nosar (6. Januar 2009)

Naja ich finde die neuen Moria Helme (vom Schurken)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 extrem gut gemacht.

Hmmm wobei mir die neuen Schultern ja so garnicht gefallen. Als ich die zum ersten mal angezogen habe (ok es waren "nur" die lilanen) hab ich mich gefragt ob dasn bug is weil die so naja wie kan man das sagen ... unscheinbar sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde das man die gleich ausblenden kann da es so oder so gar keinen unterschied macht. 
Bei den Balrog schultern hats wenigstens nach was ausgesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja viele Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosar (6. Januar 2009)

@Ilunadin Wenn eines deiner Leichten (/mittleren mit ausgerüstetem trait) so aussieht wie ein Kettenhemd dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich könntest du auch einen Zierwerks gegenstand ausrüsten der so aussieht den bei dene gibts ja keine Klassen/Rüssi vorraussetzungen.

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz17 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal moechte ich sagen, dass ich mich freue das dieses Thema doch einiges an Antworten bekommen hat und man endlich wieder ueber das eigentliche Spiel diskutueren kann und nicht ueber irgendwelche tausendmal gestellten Anfaengerfragen. 

Zum Thema:
Ich muss zugeben das mir Vetaro ein bisschen die Augen geoeffnet hat. Ich habe noch nie so darueber gedacht. Ich muss meinen Horizont unbedingt erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich habe meine Meinung fasst geandert. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie ich mit meinem Zwerg das erste mal in Thorins Tor war und die ersten 50er gesehen habe und gesehen habe mit was fuer eindrucksvollen Ruestungen sie rumgelaufen sind, und das ich unbedingt auch 50 werden wollte. Einfach nur um mit einer nur halb so coolen Ruestung rumzulaufen wie die anderen 50er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natuerlich wusste ich das es das Zierweg gibt. Das gab es schon zu meiner Zeit Ich habe es aber extra nicht mit  einbezogen, da ich speziell die LL Ruestungen meinte. 

Zum Thema Helmen. Ich kann mich nur ach zu gut an den Barden Helm aus der Spalte erinnern. Der sah schrecklich aus.
Die Schultern fuer den Barden waren aber andererseits die schoensten die ich je gesehen habe. 

Naja danke fuer die tollen antworten

@Ilunadin: Soweit ich weiss (falls sie das mit Moria nicht geaendert haben) kannst du nur das im Zierwerk tragen was du in deiner normalen Ausruestung auch tragen koenntest. Das heisst also, dass du keine Schwere Ruestung im Zierwerk tragen kannst. Aber zum glueck gibt es ein paar Mittlere Ruestungsteile die ein bisschen Aussehen wie Schwere Ruestung. Die kannst du als Barde dann auch tragen. Sogar im Zierwerk.

Entschudligt die aes, oes und ues
Auf einer Amerikanischen Tastatur fehlen diese Buchstaben.

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Vetaro (6. Januar 2009)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> Entschudligt die aes, oes und ues
> Auf einer Amerikanischen Tastatur fehlen diese Buchstaben.



Jedes betriebssystem, egal ob windows mac oder linux, hat die option, die tastatursprache zu ändern. Normalerweise rechts unten in der Tastleiste bei den minisymbolen (windows). Dort steht bei dir wahrscheinlich EN oder dergleichen. Jedenfalls sind eigentlich alle Tastatursettings die es gibt bei normalen Computern mit installiert. (Wenn man es über die Einstellungen ändern will, die Kategorie heisst bei Vista "Textdienste & Eingabesprachen")


----------



## Moritz17 (6. Januar 2009)

in der Buecherei ist es mir nicht erlaubt am Betriebssystem rumzufuschen. spaeter mehr


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Januar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Jedes betriebssystem, egal ob windows mac oder linux, hat die option, die tastatursprache zu ändern. Normalerweise rechts unten in der Tastleiste bei den minisymbolen (windows). Dort steht bei dir wahrscheinlich EN oder dergleichen. Jedenfalls sind eigentlich alle Tastatursettings die es gibt bei normalen Computern mit installiert. (Wenn man es über die Einstellungen ändern will, die Kategorie heisst bei Vista "Textdienste & Eingabesprachen")



Aber das ändert nix am Tastenaufdruck!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn man nicht blind schreiben kann ist das tatsächlich ein Problem... aber wer schaut schon auf die Tastatur beim schreiben? ^^


----------



## Moritz17 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bin jetzt wieder zu Hause und dort habe ich einen Lapotop mit deutscher Tastatur mit dem ich jetzt schreibe
Also wie schon gesagt entschuldige ich mich dafür in Zukunft werde ich keine Beiträge mehr über die Schulbücherei schreiben. 
Da er eh sehr langsam ist. Werde jetzt so viele Ä Ü und Ös benutzen wie es nur geht 
Werde es trotzdem noch einmal versuchen in der Bücherei die Tastatur umzuschalten.
Also danke
Gruß
ÄÖÜ


----------



## Rhovaniell (6. Januar 2009)

Grüße euch,

zu dem Thema mit dem Kettenhemd: Soweit ich weiß kann ein Schmied direkt auf der 1. Stufe etwas herstellen, das aussieht wie ein Kettenhemd. Gehört zu dem Bronze-Rüstungsset meine ich.

Sieht zwar nicht so prächtig aus, aber für den Anfang sollte das reichen. 

Hatte mein Zwergwächter ne ganze Zeit an. War eigentlich ganz tragbar.


----------



## Gocu (6. Januar 2009)

Rhovaniell schrieb:


> Grüße euch,
> 
> zu dem Thema mit dem Kettenhemd: Soweit ich weiß kann ein Schmied direkt auf der 1. Stufe etwas herstellen, das aussieht wie ein Kettenhemd. Gehört zu dem Bronze-Rüstungsset meine ich.
> 
> ...



Aber ein Barde kann das leider nicht tragen, da es schwere Rüstung ist


----------



## grunzhart (6. Januar 2009)

Man sollte die Klassen äußerlich schon noch unterscheiden können, soweit nicht Zierwerk getragen wird.
Ein Barde in einer dicken Plattenrüstung erscheint mir nicht zielführend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja schon schlimm genug, wenn einem diverse Jedis oder Siths über den Weg laufen (in entsprechende Roben gehüllte Plattenträger....).


----------



## garius74 (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt muss ich doch mit einer doofen Anfängerfrage kommen

Also mein Barde ist jetzt Level 19.
Ich bin (bis auf verschiedene Helme, die ich schon ausprobiert habe) recht zufrieden mit dem Equip Aussehen.

Es ist ja normal, dass man anfangs etwas zerlumpt udn zusammengeflickt herumläuft und mit jedem Levelup auch etwas ansehnlicher und vernünftiger ausgestattet daherkommt. (es macht ja auch viel Spaß, die neuen Sachen mal anzuprobieren)

Jetzt meine Frage:

Ich lese immer von Zierrat und der Option im Spiel, eine Kleidung für die Stats (quasi verdeckt zu tragen) und eine für den Style (die nur für die Optik da ist) anzulegen.


Kann mit jemand in einfachne Worten erklären, wo diese "Zierrat" Option bzw die Slots dafür zu finden sind?

Danke

P.S. Ich bin manchmal echt blind, was die Schalter im Spiel angeht.
Das es im Buch der Taten unten noch so bunte, filigrane Reiter zum Blättern gibt, habe ich erst auf Stufe 18 bemerkt


----------



## Lossehelin (7. Januar 2009)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Wenn es niemanden stört,dann schieb ich gleich mal eien Frage ein bezüglich des kleidungssystems.
> Kann ich als barde beispielsweiße ein kettenhemd anzeigen lassen oder geht da nur das,was ich auch so tragen könnte(früher oder später).Und wie eieht es mit Klassengebundener Ausrüstung aus? Kann ich diese für das aussehen verwenden?



Ja du kannst es dir Anzeigen lassen, wie es aussehen würde wenn du es anhast. (Dies ist in einem neuen Fenster).
Am einfachsten lässt du STRG gedrückt und klickst mir der Maus drauf (linke Maustaste).


----------



## Gocu (7. Januar 2009)

garius74 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mit einer doofen Anfängerfrage kommen
> 
> Also mein Barde ist jetzt Level 19.
> Ich bin (bis auf verschiedene Helme, die ich schon ausprobiert habe) recht zufrieden mit dem Equip Aussehen.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt ist, früher ging es ab Stufe 20. Seit dem AddOn ging es bei mir mit einem Twink ab Stufe 1, aber mir wurde auch gesagt dafür brauch man mindestens einen Char auf 20, also kann ich leider nicht testen ob es stimmt.

Wenn du Stufe 20 hast (oder es geht halt schon früher) drückt du "C" und dann öffnet sich dein Charakterfenster. Auf der rechten Seite gibt es 3 Reiter, 1 Ausrüstungs- und 2 Ausstattungs-Felder. Wenn du eins der Ausstattungs-Felder anklickst kannst du da deine Rüstung reinziehen. Sobald du fertig bist drückt du unten rechts auf "Ausrüstung anzeigen" und schon läuft dein Charakter in seinem Zierwerk rum.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Januar 2009)

Die Option dazu findest du direkt im Charakterfenster.
Rechts neben deiner normalen Ausrüstung findest du 3 Reiter, die aktiviert werden können.
Der obere zeigt deine momentane Ausrüstung an, die beiden unteren können für Zierwerk verwendet werden.

Was jeweils angezeigt werden soll, kann mit einem Button unterhalb bestimmt werden.


----------



## garius74 (7. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren sobald mein LTA Abo über PayPal durch ist und ich mich von Lvl 19 auf 20 gequält habe *g


----------



## Leigh (8. Januar 2009)

Geqält.. *g* 10 Minuten Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (8. Januar 2009)

Leigh schrieb:


> Geqält.. *g* 10 Minuten Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nicht für neue Spieler, die die Aufgaben nicht kennen


----------



## Flixl (8. Januar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Thorogrimm (8. Januar 2009)

Ich muss (als Zwergenspieler) leider sagen, dass Menschen auf "LL" wesentlich blöder aussehen als Zwerge oder Hobbits (denen stehen sogar Sets aus 10+ Farben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Türkise/Gelbe/Violette Hose und Rüstungen^^

Aber im Grunde finde ich es gut, dass Anfänger-Rüstungen schlicht und einfach gehalten sind.
Der Charakter gewinnt an Stärke und Erfahrung, genau wie seine Ausrüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur eins stört mich:
Das Crafting-Set für Mittlere Rüstung für Stufe 7 sieht aus wie ein Strampelanzug -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

